

Trolling The Internet With 'If I Were A Poor Black Kid' - Anechoic
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2011/12/14/trolling-the-internet-with-if-i-were-a-poor-black-kid/

======
Anechoic
I'm reminding of how one HN poster referred to John Dvorak as a "curmudgeon"
and I responded that, essentially, JD was a troll:
<http://scripting.com/2006/06/09.html>

Gene Marks just trolled the internet yet again for dollars. Well played.

